# Open Office 3.0 oraz brak słownika (pl i ang)

## Xywa

Miałem kiedyś problem z polskim słownikiem Open Office 2.x - ale zostało rozwiązane to w tym wątku https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-3450459-highlight-.html#3450459

Minęły 2 lata i w końcu wyszedł Open Office 3.0 pod AMD64 pod Gentoo.

I jak zwykle problem - po dzisiejszej aktualizacji i przejściu na 3.0 mam brak polskiego i paru innych słowników (np. English UK).

Co do polskiego słownika zastosowałem rozwiązanie sprzed dwóch lat (z wątku powyżej) czyli:

 *Quote:*   

> emerge myspell-pl 
> 
> potem ustaw opcje pisowni w OO

 

Tym razem nie pomogło.

POMOCY  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.4.5 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r7 x86_64)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 Last edited by Xywa on Mon Nov 10, 2008 1:07 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## mziab

Openoffice 3.0 nie używa myspella. Słowniki są dostępne jako rozszerzenia, które trzeba doinstalować za pomocą Narzędzia\Menedżer rozszerzeń. Link do polskiego słownika. A pakiet z angielskim siedzi już /usr/lib/openoffice/share/extension/install.

----------

## Xywa

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Openoffice 3.0 nie używa myspella. Słowniki są dostępne jako rozszerzenia, które trzeba doinstalować za pomocą Narzędzia\Menedżer rozszerzeń. Link do polskiego słownika. A pakiet z angielskim siedzi już /usr/lib/openoffice/share/extension/install.

 

Wielkie dzięki! 

działa   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Również dziękuje, za info o tym.

Teraz te dodatki do oo są w takim firefoksowym stylu...

Musze jeszcze obczaić jak domyślnie dla nowych kont (nowy katalog .ooo3) dodać słownik z automatu.

----------

## canis_lupus

dziwne, u mnie słownik jest bez niczego. Nic specjalnego nie doinstalowywałem. Zaraz po skompilowaniu OO juz był.

----------

## unK

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> dziwne, u mnie słownik jest bez niczego. Nic specjalnego nie doinstalowywałem. Zaraz po skompilowaniu OO juz był.

 

Ano, bo wersja kompilowana zdaje się używa hunspella (nie orientuję się, odkąd problem z czcionkami zniknął, przerzuciłem się na -bin  :Wink:  )

o:

 *openoffice-bin-3.0.0.ebuild wrote:*   

>  *  openoffice-bin does not provide integration with system spell
> 
>  *  dictionaries. Please install them manually through the Extensions
> 
>  *  Manager (Tools > Extensions Manager) or use the source based
> ...

 

----------

## canis_lupus

No. To jest argument żeby kompilować  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Poe

taaa, nie ma to jak poświęcić ~12h na kompilacje OO, zeby od razu miał polski słownik, niż postawić z bin w ciągu 5 min i dossać słownik PL w drugie 5  :Wink: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Kiedy ostatnio kompilowałes OO? U mnie poszedl w ciutke ponad 2h. Kompa wcale wypasionego nie mam.

----------

## mentorsct

Poe- te 5 min to razem z zassaniem, wgraniem i restartem OO zeby działał  :Smile: 

Kiedyś też taki głupi byłem i myślałem ze wszystko to co ze źródłem to wspaniałe. Ale idąc za maksymą "czas to pieniądz" w tym przypadku kasa zmarnowana na prąd  :Smile:  wole binarki. Są ekonomiczniejsze a działają porównywalnie szybko jak źródł. Oczywiście w zależności kto jaki ma sprzęt.

----------

## Poe

choć z drugiej strony, ciut przeczy to filozofii Gentoo, jakby nie patrzeć.

----------

## quosek

to taki [OT] - ostatnio przemigrowalem siostre z Windowsa (pirata) na KUbuntu.

Powiem Panowie, ze KUbuntu niezle mnie zaskoczyl:

- czas instalacji <60 min (wraz z dociaganiem pakietow na laczu 0,5MBit)

- po restarcie wykryty poprawnie caly sprzet, wszystko w miare znosnie skonfigurowane (czyt. sterowniki wlasnosciowe dla NVidii, locale, podstawowy soft)

- jedyne co musialem zrobic recznie to konfiguracja sshd (domyslnie nieinstalowanego)

- instalacja/dezinstalacja zarowno na poziomie pojedynczych pakietow jak i "aplikacji" (wraz z zaleznosciami)

- instalka nowych pakietow chwila moment

- super system zastepczy dla Windowsa dla ZU

A teraz minusy (tak na szybko):

- dociagnelo mi polowe bibliotek gnomowych ....

- od groma niepotrzebnego softu (nie da sie wyciac tego za pomoca flag  :Wink:  )

- burdel na dysku (jakos srednio przejrzysta struktura katalogow, troche jakis smiesznych dowiazan symbolicznych, pustych katalogow w /)

- czasami dziwne zachownie FF (nie maksymalizowal sie)

Podsumowanie - zwykly user, ktory potrzebuje FF, TB, OO, Kadu, Skype, mp3, dvix, pdf instaluje KUbuntu rownie latwo jak Windowsa i zarzadza nim rownie prosto. Ja tem jednak zostaje na gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## Xywa

 *mziab wrote:*   

> A pakiet z angielskim siedzi już /usr/lib/openoffice/share/extension/install.

 

Okzało się że nie jednak mam tego angielskiego słownika (polski zaskoczył), gdzie tego szukać?

----------

## mziab

Pokaż wynik:

```
equery f openoffice-bin | grep oxt
```

----------

## Xywa

 *mziab wrote:*   

> Pokaż wynik:
> 
> ```
> equery f openoffice-bin | grep oxt
> ```
> ...

 

```
# equery f openoffice-bin | grep oxt

/usr/lib64/openoffice/share/extension/install/dict-en.oxt

/usr/lib64/openoffice/share/extension/install/dict-es.oxt

/usr/lib64/openoffice/share/extension/install/dict-fr.oxt
```

----------

